# lgb 2095n diesel DCC



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

i got a great deal on a used 2095n today and was wondering what the best decoder to look for is. I would like sound , and lights. I do have a couple of mrc ad320 basic decoders for g scale. can I use these and add a separate sound system? or should I look for a sound decoder? im new at this , but I plan on converting all my locos to dcc. I have an NCE powercab system.

thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has a sound file for the 2095 and the decoder will control motors, lights and sounds and for under $200.00 Look at the MX695, MX696 and MX699 decoders from zimo.at


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As much as you probably did not want to spend $200, how much experience do you have using the AD320?

I have about 15 or more AD322, and at least 5 are burned up. I use them as temporary units. The relay logic locks up or the regulator dies and they literally go up in smoke.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRC AD322 regulator on 24 volts needs a larger heat sink as it gets hot.
The 18XX series has the same problem.
Zimo does place 24 volts on the track whereas many other systems have a 24 volt DC input, the track never sees this as the command station has a loss between input and output voltage, My older zimo system has 25.2 volts AC input and the new system has 30 volts DC input therefore 24 volts can be sent to the track with these systems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And is a major reason I bought my new Zimo MX10! Agreed.

Greg


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

*general decoder recommendations*

I have discovered a new addiction to g scale locomotives. the size / weight / "mechanicalness" all are attractive factors. over the past months I have scored some good deals on different brands both steam and diesel. however I will be running a dcc layout and have to begin converting all my units. with all the choices and prices of decoders out there, I am a bit overwhelmed on what to look for. i have aristocraft steam locos, lgb diesels (the small stuff), REA FA's, aristocraft RS3, bachman 4-6-0 , and a new model bachman 2-4-2 which i picked up at a show recently which is "dcc ready". i would like sound on these and smoke where applicable. please put forward your recommendations on decoders for these and good sources. i have an NCE powercab with 10 amp powerhouse


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First, you can put almost any decoder in these locos, so it really depends on the sound you want, and your ability to wire up locos. 

It's really not all that difficult, the basic connections are 4, 2 to the track, and 2 to the motor.

Lighting can be a bit more involved, but often just replacing the existing lights with LEDs (cheap) and hooking to the decoder with a current limiting resistor is easier than trying to hook into the existing circuitry.

The exception are locos that are "DCC ready" or have the "Aristo socket", and you can find decoders that plug right in.

All the good sound and motor decoders are around $200 each, so there's really no priced difference.

I've pretty much standardized on the new QSI Titan and Zimo decoders.

Why don't you pick a loco to start with, start a new thread on that installation and we can get started.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For single motor locos, look at the Zimo MX645P22 as it handles 1.8 amps and 3 watt audio and has programmable sounds. There is a surcharge for some sounds but still the total price is way less than separate decoder and sound boards. 
Just make sure you like the sound available for your engine, many have samples at the zimo.at site.


----------

